# Stripped valve cover bolt threads



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You get new bolts with a new valve cover. I have no idea what that E-Torx thread pitch is. Wouldn't it be easier to take the new cover, or the old one with a bolt to match to the helicoil?


----------



## uncle cracker (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't match the bolts here at home. The parts are 100 miles away.


----------

